
How to Leverage Estimation Meetings When Onboarding Remotely - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/06/14/onboard-remotely-estimation/#.XuYgRnC94pU.hackernews
======
adityarao310
I would definitely recommend to add a 20% buffer for people who are new to the
team. Once you have been around the block, you get an extra 20% boost simply
because you know people, and the culture and start figuring out ways on how to
hack the system to get your work done

